
DEA regularly mines Americans' travel records to seize millions in cash - llamataboot
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/08/10/dea-travel-record-airport-seizures/88474282/
======
kafkaesq
_It is a lucrative endeavor, and one that remains largely unknown outside the
drug agency. DEA units assigned to patrol 15 of the nation’s busiest airports
seized more than $209 million in cash from at least 5,200 people over the past
decade after concluding the money was linked to drug trafficking, according to
Justice Department records. Most of the money was passed on to local police
departments that lend officers to assist the drug agency._

Rather than "concluding", it would be more accurate to say "nakedly
fantasizing."

